# Dubai International Academy



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all, i am afraid this is yet another school question, I am scheduled for a tour of this school tomorrow, I was just wondering if anybody has any direct experience with the school. We are looking for a school for my daughter who will turn 5 this summer. She will start attending KG2/FS2 this fall.

Like somebody mentioned in this forum, in dubai you dont pick the school, the school picks you, so we are going to be putting our eggs in quite a few baskets including the Wellington int'l school, regent, Horizon among others.

As far as waitlists are concerned, i've seen that JESS, Kings and a few others have put up notices on their websites that they have stopped taking apps. for the 2011-12 year coz of the huge waitlists they already have. Does anybody know of the waitlists at Wellington int'l, Regent & Dubai int'l academy. 

thanks in advance folks!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

one more question, my daughter is currently in the US in KG1, so we are considering American schools also, does anybody know about the Dubai American Academy and the waitlists situation for 2011-12, we are trying for KG2.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's an American School of Dubai campus opening up in Al Barsha very close to the Tecom area. Do you live close to any of these schools as location plays a very important part in which school you choose. The bus commute can be a bit too much for little children.

I had the option of registering my son at Dubai International Academy but chose not to, simply because I didn't really see the value for money and couldn't understand the logic behind paying AED 30,000 a year for KG1. He is now at Emirates International School Meadows and I couldn't be happier. So that's one school you might want to consider too.

Also, after browsing through some old threads, I see that Wellington International is highly recommended. 

Hope this helps.


----------

